# Cobweb Algae



## jcolletteiii (Apr 11, 2005)

That looks like cyanobacteria, aka "blue green algae".


----------



## Creedog (Dec 17, 2004)

Yikes that is bga as the poster above said. You need to manaully remove as much of it as you can. You will probably need to treat the tank with marycyin (sp) as it as a bacteria and not a true algea.


----------



## MollyFan (Apr 19, 2004)

Creedog said:


> Yikes that is bga as the poster above said. You need to manaully remove as much of it as you can. You will probably need to treat the tank with marycyin (sp) as it as a bacteria and not a true algea.


Is it dangerous to the fish?

What causes it?

I can't do much about it for a couple of days.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Not dangerous to the fish, but really tough to get rid of. Do what the above poster(s) said and get some medication, like Maricyn (sp?). I had BGA recently and even when I manually removed 75-80% of it from plants, substrate, etc,(soooo tough to get it all), it would be back up to 100% seemingly overnight. So, I cleaned the filter thoroughly(yes, even the sponge - I only had a couple fish), did a big (50%) water change every other day for a week or so, then it still didn't clear up, so I did the same, only the next time I consequently decided to re-aquascape my tank, so I removed all plants, cut off infected leaves, took out the top 1- 1.5" of gravel(didn't need quite as much as I had) and guess what? Been going strong for a couple weeks now and no sign of it. Try that if the medication doesn't work, or you don't feel like using any...although that's what most people use.


----------



## Creedog (Dec 17, 2004)

BGA is nasty stuff. 2 squre inches of the stuff grew in one of my tanks overnight.


----------

